# 11/19/20 LFTS



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Come on wake up people and bring your kite if you get board in the southern lower!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Great, _*another *_wind advisory*.  *Be safe.
Edit: Up to 50 mph gusts expected for southern MI.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Got up, was excited to get out, showered, ate...was starting to take gear out to truck and decided to take one last look at the weather.... wind gusts 40-45mph! No thanks! I did that and more for a very unproductive opener. I’m now back in bed. 

Good luck to all who make it out-stay safe....


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in. Coffee barn yapping with Nephew. Told him better get something on the ground can't eat them dam horns. Power restored after 74 hours..now the dam wind again. Kappen tree service couldn't reach a nasty cracked leaner last night. Hope to heck their bigger bucket truck shows this am. If not gonna be bad if it comes down. Will take down wires and will be trapped back here until cleared. Oh well enough yapping. Good luck to all hunters today. Git Er Done!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Wow where are all the MI deer slayers?? Day 5 of gun season and only 3 posts in LFTS by 5:30am?? 
S'up wit dat??


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Just getting ready to head out... although after 4 days and seeing zero deer it is starting to get hard to get the energy up at 5am.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Let's roll! Looks like warmer temps but more wind AGAIN! Good luck all!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Off I go. I had one small doe hang out near my tree and graze for the entirety of my 2 hours last night and she was the only deer that I saw. However, I heard 33 shots in the final 45 minutes of shooting light so somebody was seeing movement. Not sure if there are gonna be any deer left in my little corner of public land. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Finishing coffee, other morning duties and headed out soon. Winds are back up here in the NELP as well. 55 degrees today, this weather has been interesting. Good luck all!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Heading out shortly can only hunt for a couple hours this morning. Breezy and warm here already 50. Good luck all.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Reluctantly heading out in Macomb county. I guess it should be better this morning than this afternoon from a wind perspective. Last corn field came down yesterday so I feel optimistic. Stay safe!


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

I made it out relatively early today. Windy as can be here in antrim. Stuffed myself in the back corner of a field. Might have to move the blind today as the deer seem to be coming out right next to me (50 feet away) all the sudden. 

This wa's last night


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

My 8 yr old son and I have been settled into the blind since 6:10 am in Arenac county. He’s filled his doe tag and is now looking to fill his buck tag! 

He’s got almost all of his virtual school work done for the week so he’s focused on hunting again. Not going to sit all day today though. Just morning and evening hunts. Gotta get some exercise in walking to and from the blind! 

Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Took the day off, gotta go, gotta go, gotta rodeo! Plan to sit all day again today, with a stand change around noon, or whenever the action dictates the move. Looked to be a Couple good ones on cell cam back in the thick. That's where I'll head when I make my move. Be safe boys & girls & shoot straight if you get a shot!!!!!


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

In the pop up settled in. First time sitting with my dad in about 15 years. Should’ve probably done this earlier. Winds aren’t horrible. Eaton county


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Figured I'd go out and hold down the tent.
St. Clair co.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

So far this is all I've seen.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

This is my last full day in the HNF. Been here since 11/10. Honestly, I thought that last night would be my last sit. Havent seen anything since the 15th. But, I cant pass up an opportunity to go for a stalk walk on a windy day in a new area I wanted to explore. Lacing up the boots and heading out. Have fun and shoot straight.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Returned home last night from the UP. Back out in the blind this morning in Ottawa county. Not sure what to expect in this wind but giving it a go. Will check a camera on my way out then have to bring my UP buck in to the processor this morning.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Watched a stunning sunset last night from the tree and then this sunrise today. I've now seen 2 beautiful skies to only one deer. Nothing today. Not even at a distance. I figured this was the best opportunity considering the winds kicking back up again.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Guess I'll sit right here.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Back out in Ottawa county for the evening hunt. Have shot a few bucks from this setup.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

7pt wit busted off g2 gets a pass


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 groups of bucks sparring.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Strange won't let me post pictures in the first post, then the next post will. 
Anyway view for tonight.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

53 degrees right now and back to spring but just for today. Next weeks weather is looking more promising Good luck everyone. Be safe out there


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Groundsize said:


> View attachment 605241
> View attachment 605239
> havnt stepped foot in the bedding area in a year. The big boys are in here. I’m very close to the road also. In my lone wolf climber. Sneaky sneaky.



Is that where your buck got smoked by a car last year?


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Made it back out about 25 minutes ago. Put everyone but one in tree stands tonight to give them a little different look and feel. I myself also choose a different spot. In a tripod blind on top of a big ravine that we clear cut 5 plus years ago. As you can see it’s grown up nicely. There are several good trails that I have openings to shoot. Warm, breezy and a new view, we shall see good luck all!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Picture won’t post, not enough service. Maybe later...


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Out in Sanilac. Still a bite windy, but nothing like Sunday. 60 degrees. Wearing my early bow hunting gear. With a orange hat. Good luck and be safe all.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I got bumped from the corner that I like to hunt. While it's public land and all, there's a ladder stand on the edge that apparently is there for a handicapped fellow. I'm not going to be the dude that cramps his style by hunting 100 yards from him just because I was there first. He drove his offroad wheelchair out there and climbed the damn thing on pure upper body strength. My hat is off to the fella and my kiester is in no man's land now, as far as this property is concerned. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

bigbucks160 said:


> 2 groups of bucks sparring.


Sure as heck glad I moved out of Roseville over 5 years ago the posts you have made have been awesome...just don't remember them that big down there..Joking of course. But I did live in that ville before SE Sanilac..lol Drop one of them pigs...:lol:


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Lever4ever said:


> Strange won't let me post pictures in the first post, then the next post will.
> Anyway view for tonight.
> View attachment 605285
> View attachment 605287
> ...


Hmm another Roseville..making me homesick...lol


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

You would be better off not being, towns gone hell. 

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This evening’s view. Our youngest son is the trigger man tonight.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out with my daughter tonight in Ottawa, I wouldn't want to be a deer around this blind tonight she's a little anxious to shoot one this one was around the area at 11 this morning


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Lever4ever said:


> You would be better off not being, towns gone hell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


Your not telling me anything I don't know...


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

My view tonight. Good luck to all tonight.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I’m yet to sit once this year...work right now downright sucks. I thought this afternoon would be the first time in a tree but the milkweed is swirling - bad. West wind my arse. My property is bedding and transition and one bad wind blows it - so tomorrow night it is! Shoot straight ya’ll


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Team Camo said:


> Your not telling me anything I don't know...


I here more gun shots down there, than up here opening day

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I hate cell cams that is all


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Team Camo said:


> Sure as heck glad I moved out of Roseville over 5 years ago the posts you have made have been awesome...just don't remember them that big down there..Joking of course. But I did live in that ville before SE Sanilac..lol Drop one of them pigs...:lol:


Trust me you ain’t missing anything, great move. I’ve been looking for a while now, have to find the right place might be my last move I’ll be out in northern Oakland County somewhere


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I hate cell cams that is all


Any Cams for that point...Sum Biatches are always there when your not. So what's the point? Yep caught this big azz biatch on cam..umm but I wasn't there. Man I'm fired up tonight. Git Er Done Boyz! :lol:


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

My early warning system just went off at home property. It's the neighbors dog about 600 yards away


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

bigbucks160 said:


> Trust me you ain’t missing anything, great move. I’ve been looking for a while now, have to find the right place might be my last move I’ll be out in northern Oakland County somewhere


Yep this I know. Been hanging on this property for dam near 30 years...lived in the Ville dam near as long. After my Dad passed ended buying it from step mom a couple years later. Wouldn't go back there for anything...well except for work..A little north of there..


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Out with the grandson. Seen ten so far . All bald.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Guess I'll sit right here.
> View attachment 605273


Looks good to me.Than again all your spots look great.when you retired I would have bet money you would be tagged out by nov,I’d still bet on you before season is over


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

M


Macs13 said:


> I got bumped from the corner that I like to hunt. While it's public land and all, there's a ladder stand on the edge that apparently is there for a handicapped fellow. I'm not going to be the dude that cramps his style by hunting 100 yards from him just because I was there first. He drove his offroad wheelchair out there and climbed the damn thing on pure upper body strength. My hat is off to the fella and my kiester is in no man's land now, as far as this property is concerned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


My hats off to you for being a good guy


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Wandering arrows said:


> Out with my daughter tonight in Ottawa, I wouldn't want to be a deer around this blind tonight she's a little anxious to shoot one this one was around the area at 11 this morning
> View attachment 605307


Good luck love pictures of smiling kids with a deer hope it’s your daughter later


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Out with the grandson. Seen ten so far . All bald.
> View attachment 605321


He looks ready good luck


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

retired dundo said:


> Looks good to me.Than again all your spots look great.when you retired I would have bet money you would be tagged out by nov,I’d still bet on you before season is over


Thanks! Hard to use up tags if you pass on all of them. Not sure if the big guys will ever show up. Today about 300 acres of corn came down so maybe it will help.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Does this ever get old??


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Beautiful evening with youngest daughter tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> Hard to use up tags if you pass on all of them.


Well that and you can't whiff. 

Sorry about that. You're one of the few that I feel the need to apologize to after a friendly jab. :lol:


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Thanks! Hard to use up tags if you pass on all of them. Not sure if the big guys will ever show up. Today about 300 acres of corn came down so maybe it will help.


I dot blame you for passing.You would be miserable if you tagged out in October and dune buck huntig


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

She got it done. pics to come


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Macs13 said:


> I got bumped from the corner that I like to hunt. While it's public land and all, there's a ladder stand on the edge that apparently is there for a handicapped fellow. I'm not going to be the dude that cramps his style by hunting 100 yards from him just because I was there first. He drove his offroad wheelchair out there and climbed the damn thing on pure upper body strength. My hat is off to the fella and my kiester is in no man's land now, as far as this property is concerned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You did good. A classy move!


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Wtf 11/19 and only 7 pages that’s how you know it’s been rough hunting


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Wandering arrows said:


> She got it done. pics to come


Great


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

St.clair


TheMAIT said:


> Wow...awesome! What county?


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Brian W. said:


> View attachment 605359
> View attachment 605361
> The bro scores the big un!


congrat great buck


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Congrats to all that brought one down today, been a weird season for sure but hoping to make it tomorrow good luck be safe


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Had another uneventful sit. Of course, I was worried that patterns would change come gun season, but I'm still hearing shots - 33 last night and 9 tonight - so there's obviously something that I need to figure out that others already have. Grrrrr. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> Had another uneventful sit. Of course, I was worried that patterns would change come gun season, but I'm still hearing shots - 33 last night and 9 tonight - so there's obviously something that I need to figure out that others already have. Grrrrr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Only the where and when. And how and why....


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

TheMAIT said:


> So great! How old is she?





TheMAIT said:


> So great! How old is she?


She's 6. We start them young, but with the excitement she had tonight - she will be a lifetime outdoors girl. She might also have a little obsession with venison jerky


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Macs13 said:


> Had another uneventful sit. Of course, I was worried that patterns would change come gun season, but I'm still hearing shots - 33 last night and 9 tonight - so there's obviously something that I need to figure out that others already have. Grrrrr.


You and me both - seeing deer during gun season is proving elusive for me (while there haven't been that many shots, there is definitely plenty of pressure) - was at least regularly seeing stuff in archery.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Wandering arrows said:


> View attachment 605349


That is awesome what a beautiful buck for your even more beautiful daughter! Congrats!!


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Got into my blind a bit later this afternoon than I'd hoped, got all settled about 3:40. The wind was perfect for a blind I placed on a brand new 1 acre sugar beet plot. Within minutes I had 2 button bucks out grazing, they stayed for about an hour before making there way back into the bedding area. It was pretty quiet until 5:05, I had just texted my brother that I hadn't seen anything since the fawns left. Before I could put my phone down, I had 2 doe's show up, then immediately 2 six points, now 10 more doe's came from all directions, then another nice 8 came from the South. I text my brother that I went from nothing to covered up in deer in literally 1-2 minutes. After that text, this nice 9 point came from my SW, instantly recognized him as #3 on my list, he put his head down to munch on the beets and I drilled him with my TC Omega. He went about 5 yards into my plot screen and expired. This is a brand new 80 acre piece that I bought this past spring, so this is deer #1 and always will be. This buck has been around all year, I've watched him grow and have hundreds of trail cam pics and video of him. It was a very satisfying feeling to have this all come together tonight and to have my brother there to help with the recovery.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats IceHog!

Man , going in late worked.
That's a lot(!) of action in a short amount of time.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Macs13 said:


> Had another uneventful sit. Of course, I was worried that patterns would change come gun season, but I'm still hearing shots - 33 last night and 9 tonight - so there's obviously something that I need to figure out that others already have. Grrrrr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


At least you're hearing shots. 

Around here it has been on average 5-10 shots heard per day.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

pescadero said:


> At least you're hearing shots.
> 
> Around here it has been on average 5-10 shots heard per day.


Hell, that's how many shots I'm hearing in the last hour of light. I can tell that most of them are coming from the private ag fields around the public so that's part of it. Still had me wondering what I need to do to put myself in range of the deer. I was passing them up left and right during archery. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

IceHog said:


> Got into my blind a bit later this afternoon than I'd hoped, got all settled about 3:40. The wind was perfect for a blind I placed on a brand new 1 acre sugar beet plot. Within minutes I had 2 button bucks out grazing, they stayed for about an hour before making there way back into the bedding area. It was pretty quiet until 5:05, I had just texted my brother that I hadn't seen anything since the fawns left. Before I could put my phone down, I had 2 doe's show up, then immediately 2 six points, now 10 more doe's came from all directions, then another nice 8 came from the South. I text my brother that I went from nothing to covered up in deer in literally 1-2 minutes. After that text, this nice 9 point came from my SW, instantly recognized him as #3 on my list, he put his head down to munch on the beets and I drilled him with my TC Omega. He went about 5 yards into my plot screen and expired. This is a brand new 80 acre piece that I bought this past spring, so this is deer #1 and always will be. This buck has been around all year, I've watched him grow and have hundreds of trail cam pics and video of him. It was a very satisfying feeling to have this all come together tonight and to have my brother there to help with the recovery.
> View attachment 605461
> View attachment 605463
> View attachment 605465
> ...


Awesome! You did good. Congrats


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Congrats IceHog, Wandering Arrow and anybody I missed with my spotty cell reception.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Wandering arrows said:


> She's 6. We start them young, but with the excitement she had tonight - she will be a lifetime outdoors girl. She might also have a little obsession with venison jerky


So great...I have a 5 year old who's chomping at the bit...maybe next year will be the year!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

TheMAIT said:


> So great...I have a 5 year old who's chomping at the bit...maybe next year will be the year!


Glad kids can hunt before 12 years old now. My dad started handing me his shotgun out duck hunting when I was big enough to safely handle it, about 9 or 10.


----------

